# Peroxide for whitening



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Nichole, what kind of peroxide do you use on Toby? Is it Hydrogen Peroxide and what strength before diluting?

Pico started staining on our trip to N.C. and it has gotten so bad that it is now crusting on his face. Of course, I left him in the care of my husband for a week while I was in Fla. helping my daughter move into her new home and he doesn't do the face washing like I do. I'm going to call my vet because this staining is not normal for Pico so he may have an infection of some sort. This happened before and eye drops cleared it up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Lacey has a little bit of staining too...I think she is teething so I am hoping that is what the tearstaining is from. Not bad, I wash her little face every night with just water but I too was wondering what kind of hydrogen peroxide. Don't want to hurt her. Just was wondering in case it gets worse or if I need to take her to the vets in case it gets worse.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I use Hydorgen Peroxide on Caesar occasionaly, but I dont need to often. But I dont dilute it (maybe I should?) I just dip a cue tip in some I have poured in the lid and dab it lightly on Caesars fur that is stained. I don't do much at all, so I didnt think about diluting it. It does however make a difference within a few hours as far as whitening.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

I have never used peroxide on Meesta. He has never needed it. His mouth where he eats stains worse than his tear stains....and he hardly ever gets food stains.







I'm so lucky!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I keep forgetting to try the peroxide! <_< I'll have to remember tonight to use peroxide!


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Don't know if anyone remembers seeing where 'fennel seed' mixed with water was a good cleaner for eye discoloration.

Mix 1/2 - 1 tsp. fennel seed in 1/2 cup of water, let it set for about 5-10 min. then dip a clean cloth in it and rub around the eyes. h34r: 
I have personally tried this with Sassi and it really does work. 
Do watch their eyes as you would with peroxide or anything else.








I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it for myself. 
And, she seems to stay pretty clean for quite a while.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Jul 29 2004, 10:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, I wanna know too.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have seen finnel seed somewhere...wondering if it is just in the spice section of the grocery store... <_< ?????
Interesting remedy though. I haven't heard or read that one.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jul 15 2004, 06:04 PM
> *I have this bottle with a tip on the end of it that I have been using. I think it holds 2 ozs (it is for candy making and has a nice cap for the tip); I fill it with peroxide and then pour about 1-2 tablespoons in the bottle and gently swirl it around--do not shake the peroxide.*


 I'm very confused. You fill the bottle with peroxide and then pour 1-2 tablespoons of (what) in the bottle and swirl it around.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Nichole. I got it now. I have peroxide already so I'm going to try that to see if I can lighten the stains on Pico while he's taking the antibiotic to clear up the cause.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jul 31 2004, 06:47 PM
> *I have noticed that the more I use the peroxide, the less it works.  So I have laid off the everyday use and gone to every other day.*


 Now you tell me...LOL
What I would really like to find is something that prevents the tears in the first place...then I could take care of the stains that are there, once we get the tearing to stop. I have tried the distilled water for 2 weeks now. It doesn't seem to make a difference at all. Stainless steel water bowl too.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

yeah, i was jealous at puppy class of all the cute tearstain free faces, even if they weren't maltese...
I wondered why the others didn't do it...like the golden retriever...she had light colored hair...long hair...there was a WHITE chihuaha (sp?) there...I kinda felt like everyone was looking at his eyes...and he had just had a bath and peroxide treatment...and I had clipped some stains off...
I am a little obsessed with it too. I would rather it not be there. I just wish I could find what works. I am not very patient...
Do the things with red dye say "red dye?"
I know we have a people friend that is deathly allergic to red dye and he has to read labels of suspicious things. Is dog food the same?
I have an unopened bag of Science Diet, I may take it Sat. and exchange for BilJac and give it a try. Just to see.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Joeybz (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi... So happy to have found you people here!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  

Has anyone heard of "Eye Envy?" You have to order it over the internet, but the stuff works great. I'm all out and tear stains are back again.









Boy...did that feel good to say a brand!!!

CHESMINE"S MOM

meaning..
Jasmine and Chester's Mommy


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Joe, I am having the same problem with this thread. The last one that shows up is Nicole's from Aug 1. Her reply is not shown. It just has a "button" that says New Poll.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Anybody try the Tums thing?

I think What I am going to do is try each method! Then I will tell ya'll how it works.

The first week I will do the eye drops, and then I will wait two weeks, then for a week I will do the peroxide and then wait two weeks, then the Eye Envy, then the Tums and we will get down to the answer! LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I haven't found any of it to be a great answer. I think Brinkley's were bad because of teething. This week, he doesn't seem to be so bad. The only thing I changed, was taking out his wet Science Diet food. I replaced it with the Nupro Supplement. His hair is still stained lightly, but not like before. It also may be that a major stage of teething has slowed down. I don't know.

The crystal eyes and peroxide worked some for me. I also did the cornstarch in the mornings before I left. That seemed to help some with the moisture. His hair in that area was really getting dried out...and that bothered me. It was getting tangles...stiffness...that I know hurt when I tried to comb it. I have been putting some leave in conditioner there at night, and it has improved a little...not much.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I am in the process of switching Lexi's food from Bil Jac's to Innova. The owner of the pet food store said that the Innova should help a lot with the staining. I will let you know if it works.

Lexi has been on distilled water for about 3 weeks now. The staining is looking better but I think it is because she is now done teething and also because I cut a lot of the stains away.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 3 2004, 01:15 AM
> *I have been doing the eye drops for almost two weeks.  I do the drops and the corn starch.  Neither the corn starch or the drops have done a thing.   :wacko:  :wacko:  :wacko: I am just about to give up.  I might switch to the water.  Is it distilled water that you are supposed to use?  Does anybody use that?  Does it work?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8220*


[/QUOTE]


I thought you said the cornstarch and drops worked great?









And I thought you said in your last post that you tried distilled water and baby water?









Im confused......


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

My breeder said that you can't expect a tear stain face until they are completely done with teething, so be patient everyone!
Zoe has such a small amount of staining (at four months) so I'll give you the low down on everything I do...
I feed her a mixture of Bil Jac Puppy Food and Eukanuba Puppy as well as some Cesar's Select Turkey (which is a soft food).
I only give her bottled water
Every third day or so I apply 3% hydrogen peroxide on the stains with a Q-tip
I use the Baush and Lomb eye drops everyone talks about (once a day..I do it while I'm grooming her)
I brush her hair out on her face frequently and put the corn starch on her face...brushing it out a lot makes it harder for the hair to clump or get stiff
Be PATIENT!!! I know how frustrating it can be...when my sister first saw her (about a month ago) the first thing she said was, "Oh, she has a pink face!"







argggh
It has taken about a month for her face to get white and it is hard because everyday you try and see progress. I think it might have been Nichole that said on a post once to measure the progress of things weekly. If you're feeling really frustrated and like all of your hard work is going to waste take a picture of your puppy every Monday and then compare his or her face to the pic from the week before. You'll see a difference...I promise!








Good luck everyone.


----------



## Silverstardust (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by _Carissa__@Jul 29 2004, 04:38 PM
> *I have never used peroxide on Meesta. He has never needed it. His mouth where he eats stains worse than his tear stains....and he hardly ever gets food stains.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Allo Carissa,







can you tell me what you feed Meesta, cause my little Sheila gets her wiskers quite dirty when she eats. The food does stains her wiskers badly. Your babies are beautifull. 
Sheila







Silver


----------

